# How to file Bugs against amd64



## sydney6 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

Can somebody please explain to me how one files a Bug in FreeBSD's Bugzilla with the Product "Base System" for the "amd64" Component?

It seems that as "Architecture specific" ARM is the only selectable Architecture.

See here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ixwa1utk34tzxb6/fbsd_bugs.jpg


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2014)

Do not select arm in the Component field, select bin or kern or whatever is relevant.  Select amd64 in the Hardware field.


----------



## sydney6 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello wblock,

I've changed the report to "bin", now it is under the "bin"-component rather than amd64. Any guesses?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2014)

The Component field describes where the bug is found, bin for the "world", kern for the kernel, and so on.  The Hardware field is where the architecture is set.


----------



## sydney6 (Dec 21, 2014)

I guessed that already. You can hover over the items and a short explanation pops up, but thanks nonetheless.

I do not understand, why I can select amd64 as a component while searching bugs, but not while submitting new ones, as this would be the correct component, I first guessed.

Furthermore, it seems to me that amd64 is far more active than the others.

The concerning Bug-Report itself:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196147


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2014)

That could be a bug in the Bugzilla settings themselves.  Note that there is a category of bug for those, also: click New, then Supporting Services, then set Component to Bug tracker.


----------

